# Need to Repair a USB Cable



## RivaRascal (Dec 17, 2007)

This USB Cable is firmware connected to a Palm cradle. I can solder the wires back together, but how important is reestablishment of some shielding going to become?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Cladding is of course important to protect against EMI/RFI, but the cladding also helps add to the rigidity and strength of the cable as a whole.

Here is a short article on "making" a short USB cable - the pictures and instructions just as well apply.


----------



## opoh10 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you for your most informative article. I am not familar with 'shielding tips' are these obtained from Radio Shack?
My dog just chewed the end off a new USB/Parallel cable but only chewed the wire, not the ends.
Many thanks
Brian Owen


----------

